#      1 8.3,  3.0.28.7 -  ?

## sirhc

!

 1   8.3      3.0.28.7.    -   ...

,        ,   ?

 1 8.2  2.0.53...    ()    "" -    .     ,          .

,      ?

----------



----------


## sirhc

,             -  -  .

  ?

  8.2           **    - **  ** .           (  ).

  -     ?       ?

----------



----------


## sirhc

> 


,   ,     ?

 8.2   ,         -         .

 8.3   ,     1   ,                (68.01) ?

    ,     **?

----------

> 8.3   ,     1   ,                (68.01) ?


       ,

----------


## sirhc

> ,


,             .  ,    ,   :

1.    
2.    ( I)
3.  

-----------

  ,       (    )?     ,      5 ,   **  (    )    ?

----------


## Lizavetta

*sirhc*,   

2.    ( 1)



__ 

      ) ..      ,   .         68.01   )

----------


## sirhc

> *sirhc*,   
> 
> 2.    ( 1)
> 
> 
> 
> __ 
> 
>       ) ..      ,   .         68.01   )


,  ))          - **    ,       ?

1.   8.2             .

  8.3    -  ?

2.     ,      ?

----------


## MikleV

:    . .. 2-   : "2.     ,      ? "

      (  )  8.2      "   " , ,     2.0,     3.0    ... :-)

----------


## Lizavetta

> 2.     ,      ?

----------


## sirhc

> :    . .. 2-   : "2.     ,      ? "
> 
>       (  )  8.2      "   " , ,     2.0,     3.0    ... :-)


   !     ,     - ))

P.S.  -  ,      8.2   2.0,   8.3   3.0

----------

> !     ,     - ))
> 
> P.S.  -  ,      8.2   2.0,   8.3   3.0


     ,    8.2  8.3.       .        . ,   .      -        "  ".    ,   ,              . ,      .

----------

> -        "  ".


   .



> ,   ,


   .
   .  .

----------


## jokonda

:Frown:          .       .    . ** , ,       :Frown:    ?

----------

> ?


  ..

----------


## jokonda

.

----------


## Sv1

?   ?

----------


## -2

-, ,   - !




> ,    8.2  8.3.       .        . ,   .      -        "  ".    ,   ,              . ,      .



     8.3  8.2      ,        ,   / ,        8.3.       150  .

  8.2    ,     .  ()    .
,   ,   8.2   8.3 -   .   !
  ,       .
      ""  ,     ...

    :

 ,     ,        ?
    ?  ***... 1 ,   -   ?

  -  ,            3    .
    ,   ...

----------

> 8.2    ,     .  ()    .
> ,   ,   8.2   8.3 -   .   !


    ""    ..         ..

----------


## -2

> ""    ..         ..


,        8.2  8.3 ???
         (  . ).
      3 . 2013. -             8.3. 
   4 . 2013. -         8.3.      "  . ",      ,
..      8.2,       ...     8.3 -    ,     - ...

----------


## -

,          .

    :

, ,  ->  (  ) ->   .
     " " ->   "     " ->   " ".
  "     ".      .

----------

> ,          .
> 
>     :
> 
> , ,  ->  (  ) ->   .
>      " " ->   "     " ->   " ".
>   "     ".      .


2   "     "  18.3,   ,      (  )!!!   ,  ,      !    !

----------


## trif

2.0      .

----------

, ...           8.3..  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


.   .   .

----------


## .

,       .       ,     .         2-.

----------

.         ?

----------

!   .    ,      ,        .    .         1 8.3,  , ,     .  .       .     . .  -  4 -     !          3 !      6 .  , !   4,  .    4   .      1...  -

----------

> !   .    ,      ,        .    .         1 8.3,  , ,     .  .       .     . .  -  4 -     !          3 !      6 .  , !   4,  .    4   .      1...  -


     ....     ,    ,         69.11  51     .  69.11     , ,  ,   -       ,   4  ??   !!!

----------

,      .             ,

----------

> ,      .             ,


  !      ?       , .. -  ,          .      .     ...    ,   4   ,                ?

----------


## nat_lapulia

.  -1     .    .    ,    ...    .   1 8,3 .

----------

*nat_lapulia*,      ?  ?

----------


## .

!
, ,  - :       " "  "   "( +  ),        ,   ,   " " ,     ,   .    "" ,     (   ). , !!!

----------


## _

> ....     ,    ,         69.11  51     .  69.11     , ,  ,   -       ,   4  ??   !!!


   4    ,   ,     .     .     :
1.  : " "
2.  : "51"
3.      
4. .:   
5. .:     
6. :  " ..."
7.  : "40101810..."
8.  :  /   , 
9.  :
-  . .      -  "69.11";
-  . .   . .       -  "69.01",   69.12!!!
10.     (... :  " ():  / "
11.    :  "    "
12.  :  
13.    

  ,    ,  ,      .
          .

----------


## _

,  ,   (  ) :Smilie:

----------


## accon

> 4    ,   ,     .     .     :
> 1.  : " "
> 2.  : "51"
> 3.      
> 4. .:   
> 5. .:     
> 6. :  " ..."
> 7.  : "40101810..."
> 8.  :  /   , 
> ...



                ,           .      ,   ...  ,     1 8.3 ,              ?

----------


## _

> ,           .      ,   ...  ,     1 8.3 ,              ?


 ,      (),   -    ().        ,    .      01.01.2014  30.06.2014.      "      () ".        ,       4-  9 .   4- (   )     3 .       3 .      4-,        -    69.01    69.11 ( 01.01.2014-30.06.2014):
1.    69.01         4-  1  19 ( )
2.    69.11         4-  7  15 ( )
     (      9 ),   .  ,        ,     15 !     ,     .     /        14 .

----------


## accon

,    )

----------


## angel70

> ,   ,              . ,      .


    ?

  :               ?   ?       ,

----------

-   8,3  ""   "     " ...
        ...
!

----------

> "     "


.   ,  3- .  "",  .

----------

> ,      .             ,


 !   ,   :          .   ,    .        ....          -1 ( )?  ,,....

----------


## trif

> !   ,   :          .   ,    .        ....          -1 ( )?  ,,....


 "   ",   -  .
   "     ".    "+" -    "-" -  .

----------

8.3?      ,          ,       .    .  ,             .  .

----------


## Vasilisa Rubiss

> !   ,   :          .   ,    .        ....          -1 ( )?  ,,....


1)   " "
2)    ..  , ,   
3)  . . ""   "   . -"
4)   , .. 2 : "  "  "    .."
5)     "  ",      " "   "  "
6)   .. ""    ..  2-  "    ."
7)        "     "   ""
8)   
9)    , , -1,  ..  ""

----------


## Lusssek

,  ,  ,    ,      - .  ,    ,   ?  :Embarrassment:  (   -   )

----------

! ,,    ,    = 1,8%   18  3.0   ,     2,9%,   1,8%?

----------

...?

----------

**, http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...E8%E4%E5%ED%F2  ,

----------

.    1  8,3   /.       ,       .    ?       ?

----------


## AZ

"" - "  " - "" - "" -    "" ( !!!!!       ) - " " - "     "   (              )    ,           -       "     " - "" -    ""       ""  - "  " -   "   " - "" - " "     .       .      .  .             .     "   "                     .  !!!!!

----------

